# Miami/ Fort Lauderdale December



## chargex2003 (Nov 22, 2018)

Looking for anything in the Miami/Fort Lauderdale Area. Any dates between December 16-22 (even if not all days are available- if a couple of nights are available that's fine).


----------



## neil p (Nov 23, 2018)

Pompano Beach Surf Rider Resort available from Dec 29th January 5th Featuring 1 Bedroom. $700 per week or $100 per night.


----------



## Beachspace (Dec 3, 2018)

chargex2003 said:


> Looking for anything in the Miami/Fort Lauderdale Area. Any dates between December 16-22 (even if not all days are available- if a couple of nights are available that's fine).



You still need? I have a client who has a 2/2 oceanfront condo in Hollywood Beach and their renter just cancelled on them for December. 

let me know


----------

